# Calgary Neo-Nazis: Idiots on Parade



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Calgary's in-your-face neo-Nazis take to the streets*





> There’s only one city in Canada where such demonstrations of this scale take place: Calgary, described by many as the centre of the country’s neo-Nazi movement.





> What sets Calgary’s neo-Nazis apart is their brazen profile. The movement has an aggressive leader, a following that dominates discussion on popular neo-Nazi Internet message boards, a thirst for publicity and the ability to attract new blood.





> The architect of the march, and much of the movement itself, is a 25-year-old construction worker from Ontario, Kyle McKee. Police call him the “micro-fuhrer” of Calgary.


(Globe & Mail)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In defence of Calgary, Naheed Nenshi is their newly elected mayor last year.

Calgary?s new mayor shreds city?s stereotypes - thestar.com


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

#1 - the guy is _from_ Ontario

#2 - "a crowd of dozens, perhaps hundreds". Raise the alarms! Calgary is a City of 1,000,000. I'm sure Toronto has just as many wackos, if not more, downtown each and every day.

Good old Globe and Mail - always reliable for giving us the Eastern perspective & hyperbole.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm all about tolerance, but these guys are a challenge, no matter where they are.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

What has to happen in your life to be so filled with hate? Perhaps some are simply hardwired for it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I do recall at least one demonstration where the police had to protect them from a rather large contingent of counter-demonstrators.

I believe they no longer announce their demonstrations in advance, just send footage to the G & M as local media is not all that interested.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> What has to happen in your life to be so filled with hate? Perhaps some are simply hardwired for it.


This.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> I do recall at least one demonstration where the police had to protect them from a rather large contingent of counter-demonstrators.


Terrible... the cops should have just let them take their beating and hopefully they would get the lesson. Tough Love. Maybe it takes a few beatings but eventually they will wonder if it's really worth it. Idiots...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> What has to happen in your life to be so filled with hate? Perhaps some are simply hardwired for it.


No hardwiring--any more than one can say tat WWII Germans were hardwired for evil. Just a vast collection of people shaped by a vast collection of pressures and experiences.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Terrible... the cops should have just let them take their beating and hopefully they would get the lesson. Tough Love. Maybe it takes a few beatings but eventually they will wonder if it's really worth it. Idiots...


Nah, that would have just played into the Neo Nazi's hands. They would have LOVED to "defend" themselves, and probably would have laid an even greater beating on their attackers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Calgary needs to set up a hate crimes division and squash this bug. Anywhere in Canada this happens, the police need to step in and make arrests. 

If the police don't do their job, others will.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Indeed.

I think the NN's are not only sadly misguided, but they are also very crafty by carefully skating that thin line between legal actions and illegal actions clearly constituting a hate crime. Mostly, they get arrested for activity related violence, and then released into society again to spread their bile.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Calgary needs to set up a hate crimes division and squash this bug. Anywhere in Canada this happens, the police need to step in and make arrests.
> 
> If the police don't do their job, others will.


Nah, I rather have them out in the open to make fools of themselves than go underground and plot their evil.

These small insignificant groups of insecure, paranoid, racist losers is nothing to fear, the majority of people know better and dismiss these wannabes easily. They need to be ridiculed, not feared, persecuted or arrested willy-nilly. If they break hate laws or any law, then yes arrest them and lay charges...otherwise let them perform their shtick.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

kps said:


> Nah, I rather have them out in the open to make fools of themselves than go underground and plot their evil.
> 
> These small insignificant groups of insecure, paranoid, racist losers is nothing to fear, the majority of people know better and dismiss these wannabes easily. They need to be ridiculed, not feared, persecuted or arrested willy-nilly. If they break hate laws or any law, then yes arrest them and lay charges...otherwise let them perform their shtick.


Good point kps. Keep 'em where you can see 'em...and rather than giving them the satisfaction of causing a special Hate Crimes unit to be set-up to deal with their bad-asses, just treat them like any other lunatic fringe minority that simply needs to be monitored along with the rest and dealt with like common pests.

Now where can I get some extra strength Neo-Nazi Spray?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

That's so sad that it'd be funny if they weren't serious. There's nothing we can do about these people. Engaging them makes them even more resolved.

I say ignore them until they cause harm. And if you can't ignore them, just act like you don't care. Like trolls on an Internet forum, the worst thing you can do, and the easiest trap to fall into, is to debate them head on. They're not interested in an actual debate as they have no logic behind any of their opinions. They only want to get attention.

That or get the Blues Brothers to run them off a bridge.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

hayesk said:


> That's so sad that it'd be funny if they weren't serious. There's nothing we can do about these people. Engaging them makes them even more resolved.
> 
> I say ignore them until they cause harm. And if you can't ignore them, just act like you don't care. Like trolls on an Internet forum, the worst thing you can do, and the easiest trap to fall into, is to debate them head on. They're not interested in an actual debate as they have no logic behind any of their opinions. They only want to get attention.
> 
> That or get the Blues Brothers to run them off a bridge.


You make some valid points, hayesk. However, to totally ignore these sorts of hate mongers is unwise. Allow them the freedom of speech we all enjoy, but confront them in non-violent ways to demonstrate the ignorance and hatefulness of their views. Freedom of speech and assembly come with the reponsibilities not to abuse these freedoms. What they say makes my blood boil, but it is one of the prices we pay to live in a democratic society. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr. G. you have provided wise council.

The only other point that I offer that might reach these individuals is point and laugh HaHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX7wtNOkuHo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, BigDL, point out their hatred rather than trying to ignore it, as was done in Germany in the early days of Hitler's rise to power. Still, I feel that we should use rational speech to counter their hate speech. They want the confrontations that breed violence, and I for one shall not give them their wish ......... but neither shall I ignore the consequences of what they are saying. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

KC4 said:


> Nah, that would have just played into the Neo Nazi's hands. They would have LOVED to "defend" themselves, and probably would have laid an even greater beating on their attackers.


It was mentioned above the cops had to come to their rescue... if that was the case I doubt they were in a position to defend themselves. Most of these punk a55es as scared wimpy followers but no backbone. Like a bunch of bullies, take a stand and the tail goes between their legs. Granted, some may have weapons sure, if they needed rescue they weren't to tough.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> You make some valid points, hayesk. However, to totally ignore these sorts of hate mongers is unwise. Allow them the freedom of speech we all enjoy, but confront them in non-violent ways to demonstrate the ignorance and hatefulness of their views. Freedom of speech and assembly come with the reponsibilities not to abuse these freedoms. What they say makes my blood boil, but it is one of the prices we pay to live in a democratic society.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Things are different nowadays. This time as well, the 5h!7 heads were blocked from reaching city hall by a much larger group of "anti-racists". The police limited their actions to keeping the two groups apart.

As an aside I do wonder at the hypocrisy of a few individuals that deplore the NeoNazis yet blatantly preach a similar message of hatred against the Muslim community. To me one is as evil as the other, even though one is politically acceptable and the other is not.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Some interesting folks up there in Calgary...* XX)

2 Calgary women receive racially charged threats signed with altered Canadian flag - CBC News

Confrontation at Calgary Superstore investigated as possible hate crime | CTV Calgary News


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Antifa?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Antifa?


.... has precisely what to do with this story?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry. My assumption based on the violent headlines.


----------

